# Isopod Diseases?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Are there any known Isopods diseases that are fatal to them?

I had a shoe-box size culture of Spanish/Orange Giant Isopods in which all of the isos died. So I bought 40 mixed-size replacements. Within two weeks all of the replacements perished. I obviously should have replaced the culture media and cleaned the shoe box for the replacements, but didn't. 

Are there viral and/or bacterial diseases that can do this?

Another possibility is that I kept the culture too moist. This species seems to prefer it a littler drier than other species. However my vivs still have living isos of this species, and they are automatically misted daily. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Did they all die off at once or did they die off gradually? If they all died off at once, do you have any ventilation to allow oxygen/carbon dioxide exchange?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes there are several viruses that can infect isopod colonies, along with numerous other pathogens. 

When the purple Isopods hit the hobby, several people were concerned that they were infected with iridovirus


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

frog dude said:


> Did they all die off at once or did they die off gradually? If they all died off at once, do you have any ventilation to allow oxygen/carbon dioxide exchange?


They seem to have died off over a one to two week period. I've successfully kept them this way for at least a year, and have not had issues with any of the other nine shoe box cultures I have of other isos. I do recollect replenishing my P. Scaber culture once, but I don't think I had a complete die off at that time. They all get fed at least twice a week, so I don't think ventilation is the issue.


----------

